# GSDs to die tomorrow, Clayton Cty shelter (Atlanta area)



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

***
PLEASE FORWARD ON...URGENT!! Two of these GSDs are redlined (to be euthanized if not pulled by today).
CONTACT INFO:
This volunteer can help with info: [email protected] 

Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
1396 Government Circle
Jonesboro, GA 30236 (20 minutes south of Atlanta)

Phone: 770-477-3509 or 770-477-3684

Fax: 770-603-4199 - NOTE: Faxes must be received by 8 AM on Tuesdays and Fridays (Euthanasia Days) Faxes are being read before Euth!!

BUSINESS HOURS: MON-FRI 8-5 AND SAT 8-4

Red line (KILL) list for Friday morning: 121613, 121630, 121619, 121634, 121596, 121627, 121591, 121567, 121626, 121578, 121633, 121557, 121628,
121649, 121601, 121597, 121614, 121615, 121617, 121637.

*RED LINED - Means a Red Line has been drawn through the card on the dog's cage and he or she is to be be euthanized*. His owners just left him tied to the shelter door and drove off.

121648 M Shepherd- sweet guy- owner surrender (more like owner abandoned), so he's red lined for 4-20 CollieShep? Great mix.
PHOTO http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/...=Clayton4-19-12ID121648Sheplefttiedtodoor.jpg

121634 F Shep Mix **RED LINED **Sponsored
PHOTO http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/...view¤t=Clayton4-19-12ID121634Shepherdgirl.jpg

121617 M Shepherd- **RED LINED**
PHOTO: http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view¤t=Clayton4-19-12kID121617MShepherd.jpg
***


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for bringing awareness. Please make a separate thread for each dog and make sure it follows the posting guidelines for the Urgent section.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html


----------

